# cleaning products



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been working to get my vintage afx chassis up and running. Now I am working on cleaning the bodies. In particular I have several porsche and ferrari bodies that are mainly white with different colored striping and painted on numbers.

It would be great to polish them up, but, do not want to make the paint run or come off. My first thought was windex. Anyone out there have a great product they have used? I would assume on the underside of the body you could use whatever you wanted to clean it.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

furniture cleaner. not furniture wax. cleaner.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sent a PM


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

wheelszk I did not get your pm. alpink, any brand you would recommend? I tried dish soap on a red ferrari and it started to take off the white strips it has on it


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

endust


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

alpink, wow, would have never have guessed that. I believe it is the red endust can. so you just spray on the body and wipe? no worries for the paint? what a beautiful thing


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

plexus plastic polish,you can buy it at motorcycle shops


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks again for your tips. in regards to endust and plexus, i would assume that is the last step. or will those products remove the dirt as well as polish? my vintage bodies are not that bad just need a little spring cleaning


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Endust without wax is a cleaner.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

alpink, man i feel stupid. I am having troubles finding the endust cleaner not polish. went to kmart, sears and target. where did you get yours.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Novus #1 and PlexiClean work great on sectional track and bodies. Novus #2 is great for taking out the yellowing but may remove logos and stripes so be careful (it also words darn good for lapping gears on pancake motors).


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

beast1624, thanks for the tips. I have a few yellowed vintage afx cameros and vette. love to try novus 2 but worried it will take off the stripes. novus 1 is ok to use on vintage cars and will not hurt the paint..right?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used the #1 on an old t-jet body (for fray racing) that a freind gave me and it did not take any of the factory stripes off but took a little of the paint that had been added later and the majic marker but that was using a Dremel felt buffer. If you try it test it on a 'junker' body to see what it does and try using it by hand with a clean cloth. Be careful with both. This stuff is designed to polish boats and motorcycles (fiberglass and lexan/plexi) and remove scratches. I did the 32 year old clear windshield on my Vetter fairing on my motorcycle and it is clear as glass now (using #2). The PlexiClean should be ok as it is a cleaner (amonia free)... a windex replacement for use on flat screen TVs, LCD computer screens and clear plexi and lexan. Not sure if it would take yellowing off.


----------

